
Nchan, a pub/sub module for Nginx: 64K websockets in .2sec - slact
https://nchan.slact.net/?v0.931
======
slact
After last week's discussion [1], I've made some improvements and bumped up
this project from alpha to beta status. I've also run some benchmarks, and
they're reasonably impressive. New subscribers, HTTP multipart/mixed and
chunked-encoding, have also been added.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685946)

